# Benelli Nova



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

anyone own or shoot one? how did you like it?


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I bought one last fall for my son and I love it. Gave my Remington 870 express to my son, and I kept the Nova.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I traded my 870 Express for a Nova a couple years ago. It's been more reliabe than the 870 was, less prone to jamming because of short stroking and it's more comfortable to shoot for me. It does kick like a mule shooting 3 1/2" shells, but so did the Remington. They do make a recoil reducer but I've never tried it. Not the best looking gun , but I like it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a Nova for sale. It's a good gun but not what I wanted. 26 inch matte, black synthetic. imp, mod, full and H.S.Strut Coyote Killer choke tubes. $250 with extra choke, $225 without. I live in illinois, you pay shipping


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

any negative things about the nova?

i plan on buying one.....


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Nothing negative with this gun, but I haven't used it enough to form an opinion. It is 1 year old and less than 100 shells shot out of it. Let's make a deal, might be interested in a trade


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry kelly, but im not interested..

somone told my the trigger is hard to pull


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

yes it is a little stiff, but any gun smith can fix it. I haven't taken mine in yet because I never use it


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I wouldn't recommend the Nova at all. The recoil (especially on steel shot) is large with its lightweight.

There are alot of better pumps out there.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

live2hunt said:


> I wouldn't recommend the Nova at all. The recoil (especially on steel shot) is large with its lightweight.
> 
> There are alot of better pumps out there.


My Nova doesn't kick any more then my 870. You can always add the recoil suppresor.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

im only 17 i think itll be a good gun for me... i dont like my dads 870 express magnum


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

kevin.k said:


> im only 17 i think itll be a good gun for me... i dont like my dads 870 express magnum


that's practically treason.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

um that dosnt even make sence


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:laugh: :rollin:


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok, there's two ways you can interpret it, first, since remington is an american brand, and you don't like remington, you are committing treason. Second, because alot of duck hunters love the 870 (me being one of them) it was a play on words, making fun of the fact you don't like the 870.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

k 1st of all i like remington the brand just not my dads 870 express magnum......well its ok idk other guns fit me better


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a Nova 20 ga. Very satisfied with it. Use it for grouse and for turkey. I have no problem recommending the firearm.
Pete


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

wohooo i got a nova...i love the feel of it


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

kevin.k said:


> wohooo i got a nova...i love the feel of it


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will be very happy with the gun!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------

